# Queen Cage Candy



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

I have a good recipe for queen cage candy. 

1 cup of invert sugar syrup
1 two pound package of powdered sugar

Heat the syrup to 130 degrees
Place two pound bag of powdered sugar in the mixer
Add the hot syrup
Mix with dough hook until all the sugar is mixed in

Makes enough candy for approx. 150 - 3 hole cages

Note: You can use honey instead of invert syrup, if you know the honey is disease free. Walter Kelley sells invert syrup.


----------



## fatscher (Apr 18, 2008)

What's invert syrup? Can you list a brand name of a product we can buy in the stores?


----------



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

i think invert syrup is an invert sugar so therefor corn syrup would apply.


----------



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

FYI:
Drivert sugar made by C & H is better than powdered sugar.
Icing sugar is a common name for the Drivert.
Regards,
Ernie


----------



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

*What's invert syrup?*

Do not use corn syrup. 
it is not the invert syrup that you need for queen cages.


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Inverted_sugar_syrup
Inverted sugar syrup is a sucrose-based syrup produced with the glycoside hydrolase enzyme invertase or an acid, which splits each sucrose disaccharide molecule into its component glucose and fructose monomer molecules; one of each. In practical terms measured on equivalent dissolved weights invert syrups are sweeter than sucrose solutions. However invert sugar is 85% the sweetness of an equivalent concentration of sucrose solution; inverting a disaccharide effectively doubles the concentration of sugar molecules.[1] Invert sugar's glucose is substantially more hygroscopic than sucrose, so it lends longer lasting moistness to products than when sucrose is used alone. It is likewise less prone to crystallization and valued especially by bakers, who refer to inverted sugar syrup as trimoline or invert syrup.

The term invert comes from the method used for measuring sugar syrups. Plane polarised light passed through a sample of pure sucrose solution is rotated (optical rotation). As the solution is converted to a mixture of sucrose, fructose and glucose, the amount of rotation is reduced and the light appears inverted compared to light passed through the sucrose solutio

Regards,
Ernie


----------



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

*Walter T. Kelly: Queen Cage Syrup*

*This is the syrup that is to be used in filling the cages.*
http://go.netgrab.com/secure/kelleystore/asp/product.asp?product=97

258C - 5 Gal. Can Queen Cage Syrup 0039 85.00 5.10 ADD TO BASKET 
Special syrup for making queen cage candy; 5 gallon can. Ship Wt. 65 lb. 

Regards,
Ernie Lucas Apiaries
(Queen Breeder.)


----------



## BerkeyDavid (Jan 29, 2004)

*How long will the queen cage candy keep?*

Wondering if I can make up a batch for some queen cages this year and use the left overs next year? Or do you have to make up a fresh batch with each batch of queens?


----------



## Eaglerock (Jul 8, 2008)

By the time you buy all you need, pay for the heating, and consider your time, wouldn't be cheaper and easier to just buy the candy?


----------



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

BerkeyDavid said:


> Wondering if I can make up a batch for some queen cages this year and use the left overs next year? Or do you have to make up a fresh batch with each batch of queens?


I use my leftovers the following year. Store it in a ziplock bag.


----------



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

Eaglerock said:


> By the time you buy all you need, pay for the heating, and consider your time, wouldn't be cheaper and easier to just buy the candy?


Does someone sell it? 

It's not really so expensive or time consuming to make. Kelley sells a small container of the invert syrup. That would last almost forever, unless you're making thousands of queens. A bag of powdered sugar is a couple bucks. 2 minutes heating the syrup in the microwave, and maybe 15 minutes mixing isn't much time for enough candy for 150 cages.


----------



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

You can just use rolled fondant that they use to put on cakes. you can find this at crafts shops.


----------



## Eaglerock (Jul 8, 2008)

Michael Palmer said:


> Does someone sell it?
> 
> It's not really so expensive or time consuming to make. Kelley sells a small container of the invert syrup. That would last almost forever, unless you're making thousands of queens. A bag of powdered sugar is a couple bucks. 2 minutes heating the syrup in the microwave, and maybe 15 minutes mixing isn't much time for enough candy for 150 cages.


Time before, during, and clean up... I would buy...lol


----------



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

*I would buy...lol*

We provides the information on making queen cage candy.
All that a person has to do is apply the information to the particular need.
There are some things that you can not buy.

Regards,
Ernie Lucas Apiaries


----------



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

Chef Isaac said:


> You can just use rolled fondant that they use to put on cakes. you can find this at crafts shops.


I tried that Chef...It gets too hard.


----------



## Allen Martens (Jan 13, 2007)

I don't bother with queen cage candy. I just use mini marshmallows.


----------

